

How Dan Pink Invested in iDoneThis - smalter
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/58116791443/how-dan-pink-invested-in-idonethis

======
ezl
congrats, team. idonethis has been useful to me, particularly as a lightweight
tool for giving remote teams a way to keep each other in the loop about what
everyone else is doing.

